# Shark fishing at Opal beach



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Went to Opal beach and went sharking couple nights ago and had a decent time besides the cool wind from the north. Got everything setup around 6 and baits in water shortly after. First rod to go off had a 175 s king for bait and didn't do much fighting (more dead weight then anything) and ended up being a 4 ft sandbar. Not long after my 9/0 goes off and when I set the hook I lose all tension so thinking I'm broke off I start reeling in, once I got 40 yards or so from shore it realized it was hooked and the fight was on, and almost an hour after it began I get this beauty up....8 ft hammerhead


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice hammer. Congrats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty shark. Nice pics


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! First nice gray suit I've seen in a while. God job! And, thanks for posting.


----------

